# Your experiences of Zylkene?



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

As you'll probably be aware, Spooks has issues with anxiety. 

I've tried everything for him- Pet Remedy and Bachs Rescue Remedy haven't done anything for him. Feliway works to some degree (we notice a change in his behaviour when it's running out). Leaving out new toys on rotation when I'm away to distract him doesn't seem to have any huge impact as I'm still coming home to plucked fur and he still has days where he won't eat while I'm not in.

He's been on Zylkene now for 3 weeks or so, too. I have to say, I haven't seen any difference in his behaviour. In fact, his separation issues are as bad as ever  

Should I persevere with the Zylkene anyway? Does it take a long while before you see improvements? 

I'm at a loss now as to what to do! I guess I just have to accept that this is as happy as he's going to get, poor lad!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

My experience is that zylkene does work, if given for at least a month on a daily basis. It may take a week or so to take effect, though. If the issues appear to have gone after a month, you can slowly increase the interval to once every 1½ days, then to 2 days, then 3, and see if the issues don't return.
Never discontinue it all at once.
If the problem returns, go back to giving it once daily.

I am on a constant zylkene regimen with Josje, due to her stress and insecurity issues. Every now and then, I can wean her off for a month or so, but then it will start all over again. So I intend to keep her on a maintenance dose of once every 2 or 3 days when I have her anxiety under control again.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I think I remember someone saying it can take about a month to kick in fully; I was using it for Charlie to help her get used to having Lori around. Then I forgot to take it to Mum's with me at Christmas so she had to go cold turkey - which probably worked quite well, as it means it did most of its wearing off on neutral territory! Haven't restarted it so far, as positive progress has continued, but she was on it for a good three months at least.

What size capsules are you getting? I got the big 450mg ones for large dogs and split that over six days, it works out a lot cheaper than the 75mg ones!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I buy the 75 mg capsules online, works out so much cheaper.....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I buy the 75 mg capsules online, works out so much cheaper.....


I bought the 450mg capsules online, worked out a heck of a lot cheaper!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think Zylkene is brilliant, maybe he needs a larger dose, I gave my daughters cat it when he stayed with me while she was on holiday, he is not a friendly cat to people he doesn't know, it kicked in within 2 days
Also gave one of my cats Zylkene when she was very stressed once, she calmed down a lot, but actually I gave her, by accident the dogs dose as I was sent the wrong ones and it was the first time I had used it, she was really zonked out, I rang the vet but he said she would be fine


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I would find it quite a challange to properly divide the 450 mg into equal doses, but if you know of a way to do so, please share, and I will order the 450mg myself.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> I think I remember someone saying it can take about a month to kick in fully; I was using it for Charlie to help her get used to having Lori around. Then I forgot to take it to Mum's with me at Christmas so she had to go cold turkey - which probably worked quite well, as it means it did most of its wearing off on neutral territory! Haven't restarted it so far, as positive progress has continued, but she was on it for a good three months at least.
> 
> What size capsules are you getting? I got the big 450mg ones for large dogs and split that over six days, it works out a lot cheaper than the 75mg ones!


I'm using the 450 mg split over 5 days so quite a large dose, really. He's only a tiny cat.

Just doesn't seem to be responding to it at all  I'll keep going with it, at least until these capsules are done with, and see if there are any changes over time.

Poor thing, I wish I could explain to him that I'm coming home and everything will be ok


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> My experience is that zylkene does work, if given for at least a month on a daily basis. It may take a week or so to take effect, though. If the issues appear to have gone after a month, you can slowly increase the interval to once every 1½ days, then to 2 days, then 3, and see if the issues don't return.
> Never discontinue it all at once.
> If the problem returns, go back to giving it once daily.
> 
> I am on a constant zylkene regimen with Josje, due to her stress and insecurity issues. Every now and then, I can wean her off for a month or so, but then it will start all over again. So I intend to keep her on a maintenance dose of once every 2 or 3 days when I have her anxiety under control again.


I'd agree with this - I put Mia back onto it when she came home & she calmed down again  so much so that after about 6 weeks I weaned her off it and we had a little hiccup 

She's back on it again & everything is fine again  and I'm thinking she will now need to be on it long term - but hoping to reduce to maybe every other day soon (once I pluck up the courage!)

Does anyone know if it wears off after a certain length of time if they take it long term?



Jiskefet said:


> I would find it quite a challange to properly divide the 450 mg into equal doses, but if you know of a way to do so, please share, and I will order the 450mg myself.


I was a bit the same but eventually 'took the plunge' and tried dividing one of the dogs capsules

It's a bit fiddly but I can honestly say you get the hang of it pretty quickly

The trick is to very gently twist the top off each time

I also saw very small measuring spoons that I bought but TBH haven't used as I've more of less got the hang of it now

*JR* not sure what you feed Spooks - I have a feeling he's a bit like Archie with food and I know I've seen pics of him with Macs etc - but have you tried the RC Calm?

I know it's dry but it def makes a difference to both my 2 - there are days when they don't touch it and other days they both eat a fair bit of it (so wonder if they know there's something in it that helps when they're stressed)

Happy to send you a small bit if you want to see if he'd eat it


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

some respond at different rates, when Rusty was on it for the first couple of weeks it made him really sleepy.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I would find it quite a challange to properly divide the 450 mg into equal doses, but if you know of a way to do so, please share, and I will order the 450mg myself.


It isn't dose critical so rough measurements would be fine. If you open up a capsule it isn't so difficult to use about one sixth.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> I'd agree with this - I put Mia back onto it when she came home & she calmed down again  so much so that after about 6 weeks I weaned her off it and we had a little hiccup
> 
> She's back on it again & everything is fine again  and I'm thinking she will now need to be on it long term - but hoping to reduce to maybe every other day soon (once I pluck up the courage!)
> 
> ...


I'll look into those measuring spoons so he's getting a more accurate dosage daily.

As for the RC calm, I think I might have to try it- I think he'll eat it, he's eaten all dry food I've tried but I'm really put off by the ingredients (maize and wheat gluten mainly).

Still, I suppose a handful of them per day- in his treat feeder so he's stimulated- would be okay. Just a little reluctant, that's all :blush:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww bless spooks xx

I'm a big fan of Zylkene. I've not had to use it with Millie yet, but Milo has been on it twice. Once for his traumatic days with the boiler man and again when Molly died. I can't remember how much I gave, I think it was 75mg twice a day? 

I'm sure it will kick in soon x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've given it to Frank and Seb before a cattery visit, but a couple of months before their stay. I've noticed that it does take longer to kick in each time I've given it to them. I give them both 2 x 75mg. 

I really hope that it starts to work soon for Spooks.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> As for the RC calm, I think I might have to try it- I think he'll eat it, he's eaten all dry food I've tried but I'm really put off by the ingredients (maize and wheat gluten mainly).


Ohhhh I know BUT it def has made a marked improvement here & TBH I was a the end of my tether & at the point of trying anything to help them relax a bit!

I had Archie on Zyklene for a couple of weeks when she first got home but he's - touch wood - been off it since then & seems fine with just the RC Calm

It is funny though as he doesn't touch it for a while and then will eat loads in one day so I'm sure they must smell something calming in it (??) & eat it when they need to

I leave it down (free access) for both of them but they do still eat their other food so I wouldn't worry that he'll just start eating that and nothing else - esp if you maybe give him a little each day as you say in a treat ball


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Now ..... thinking back - I remember someone a while ago wondering if you could feed the 'magic ingredient' from the RC Calm on it's own and I think (Havoc was it you?) did a bit of research and it looked like it could be a fairly easy thing to get wrong so it's probably best left to feeding in the RC Calm only!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I do remember the thread but can't recall the result exactly  My motives were to cut RC food out of the equation if possible but think you are right that it wasn't a good idea to opt for the active ingredient alone.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Isn't the RC calm ingredient the enzyme that is found in their mothers milk?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

We don't have Zylkene over here, so I can't speak to that, but have you tried colostrum or these:

Calming for Cats by Pet Naturals® of Vermont

Every cat I have loves the taste of both, even if they don't need to calm down, so there's a plus. And since other things haven't worked for the poor boy, I figure it can't hurt for you to have more and varied ideas as backups.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> We don't have Zylkene over here, so I can't speak to that, but have you tried colostrum or these:
> 
> Calming for Cats by Pet Naturals® of Vermont
> 
> Every cat I have loves the taste of both, even if they don't need to calm down, so there's a plus. And since other things haven't worked for the poor boy, I figure it can't hurt for you to have more and varied ideas as backups.


Looks good and available on amazon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> We don't have Zylkene over here, so I can't speak to that, but have you tried colostrum or these:
> 
> Calming for Cats by Pet Naturals® of Vermont
> 
> Every cat I have loves the taste of both, even if they don't need to calm down, so there's a plus. And since other things haven't worked for the poor boy, I figure it can't hurt for you to have more and varied ideas as backups.


Ohhhh they look interesting!

Found them on a UK site

Buy CALMING FOR CATS 21 Chews Online UK

but £2.95 delivery (which is a bit steep for something that weighs less than 100g!)

Also E*bay

PetNaturals of Vermont CALMING TREATS Stress Relief for Cats 21 Chews 1.1 oz | eBay

I'm just a worry-wart about getting things from abroad  - it can't really be free delivery from the US so what am I missing?

Oh - also Amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Naturals-Calming-Chicken-Flavoured/dp/B0011DHJ2W


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

When Gwennie and Jezebel were having one of their periodic tiffs, I tried them, and not only did they work, but they and the rest would climb over each other to get to them. I thought they smelled repulsively of liver and Kraft singles (do you have those over there? If not, I mean the processed cheese food slices wrapped individually wrapped). Apparently what I find repulsive is rather like crack for a cat. 

They seem to just take the edge off and make the cats feel rather zen without making them dopey.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> We don't have Zylkene over here, so I can't speak to that, but have you tried colostrum or these:
> 
> Calming for Cats by Pet Naturals® of Vermont
> 
> Every cat I have loves the taste of both, even if they don't need to calm down, so there's a plus. And since other things haven't worked for the poor boy, I figure it can't hurt for you to have more and varied ideas as backups.


That does look interesting- may be worth a shot! 

I've tried colostrum too, and he enjoyed it. Did perk him up a little bit but equally, it perked up his bowel a little too much by causing 'explosions' :blush:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> That does look interesting- may be worth a shot!
> 
> I've tried colostrum too, and he enjoyed it. Did perk him up a little bit but equally, it perked up his bowel a little too much by causing 'explosions' :blush:


Poor baby, he really is a rare and delicate little orchid, isn't he? He's lucky to have you looking after him so devotedly. There's colostrum in the chews, just so you know, but it's not the primary ingredient and I think being cooked into a chewy little treat also would lessen the effects.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

I have ordered princess some 75mg zyklene tablets how many mg a day should I give her and how long does it take before the zykleen has a effect?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> Poor baby, he really is a rare and delicate little orchid, isn't he? He's lucky to have you looking after him so devotedly. There's colostrum in the chews, just so you know, but it's not the primary ingredient and I think being cooked into a chewy little treat also would lessen the effects.


He should be okay with them, I think, it just doesn't agree with him on its own (even lactose free!).

The only thing I've found that gives him the runs, actually!



megsie84 said:


> I have ordered princess some 75mg zyklene tablets how many mg a day should I give her and how long does it take before the zykleen has a effect?


I thought it was one 75 mg capsule per day but others are saying 2- the dose is weight dependent though, it should say in the instructions 

After writing this post due to my frustration with it all and the fact he's seemed to have relapsed I am happy to say that he's just spent an hour or so sat on Mum's lap! 

As such, it seems he's getting a little more sociable and enabling others to fuss him. Hopefully it's a good first step towards a content Spooks when I'm not at home :smile5:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> He should be okay with them, I think, it just doesn't agree with him on its own (even lactose free!).
> 
> The only thing I've found that gives him the runs, actually!
> 
> ...


That's excellent Jordan!! :w00t:even with you in the house too :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> That's excellent Jordan!! :w00t:even with you in the house too :w00t: :w00t:


It's a step in the right direction  It meant I could have a nice peaceful bath too, without him howling at the door- it's like having a toddler!! :lol:

He's now back on my lap, gazing into my eyes like some kind of lovestruck teenager :blush:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I would find it quite a challange to properly divide the 450 mg into equal doses, but if you know of a way to do so, please share, and I will order the 450mg myself.


I did it by eye - I'd had some practice with some 225mg caplets someone had kindly given me to try first, so I had a rough idea off how much was right, and Zylkene isn't dose critical. 



megsie84 said:


> I have ordered princess some 75mg zyklene tablets how many mg a day should I give her and how long does it take before the zykleen has a effect?


With the 75mg capsules you need to give her a whole capsule once a day - pull the capsule open (gently, and over the food bowl close to the food in case you spill any!) and sprinkle it over something you know she is going to eat. It take sa few weeks to kick in fully.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> I have ordered princess some 75mg zyklene tablets how many mg a day should I give her and how long does it take before the zykleen has a effect?


It is weight dependent:

Zylkene 75mg: For Cats and small dogs up to 10kg
Less than 5kg 1 capsule per day
5-10kg 2 capsules per day

Taken from - Zylkene for Dogs & Cats



JordanRose said:


> After writing this post due to my frustration with it all and the fact he's seemed to have relapsed I am happy to say that he's just spent an hour or so sat on Mum's lap!
> 
> As such, it seems he's getting a little more sociable and enabling others to fuss him. Hopefully it's a good first step towards a content Spooks when I'm not at home :smile5:


Yay! That's wonderful 

Great news you had a nice relaxing bath too! (I've forgotten what they're like as I'm so paranoid in case one / the other 'escapes' when I'm in it, I can't relax)


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> I did it by eye - I'd had some practice with some 225mg caplets someone had kindly given me to try first, so I had a rough idea off how much was right, and Zylkene isn't dose critical.
> 
> With the 75mg capsules you need to give her a whole capsule once a day - pull the capsule open (gently, and over the food bowl close to the food in case you spill any!) and sprinkle it over something you know she is going to eat. It take sa few weeks to kick in fully.


Thank you .


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> It is weight dependent:
> 
> Zylkene 75mg: For Cats and small dogs up to 10kg
> Less than 5kg 1 capsule per day
> ...


 I thought I'd ask seen as other people have posted that they give or gave their cats 150mg and princess is very anxious and hides from my mother when she used to sit on her lap and didn't mind being in the same room as her and now runs when anyone knocks on the door when she never used to  and I thought that maybe that dose might have been better for her .


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

JordanRose said:


> He should be okay with them, I think, it just doesn't agree with him on its own (even lactose free!).
> 
> The only thing I've found that gives him the runs, actually!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear that spooks is being more sociable and letting other people make a fuss of him


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I would find it quite a challange to properly divide the 450 mg into equal doses, but if you know of a way to do so, please share, and I will order the 450mg myself.


 I have a electronic digital measuring spoon which measures up to thirty g and minus one gram, so if you wanted to be accurate with the dosage you could use one of those, or jewellers scales. Both of these cost from £10 upwards on amazon and ebay .


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> I have a electronic digital measuring spoon which measures up to thirty g and minus one gram, so if you wanted to be accurate with the dosage you could use one of those, or jewellers scales. Both of these cost from £10 upwards on amazon and ebay .


I'd looked at these ages ago & forgotten all about them!

Have you thought about RC Calm for Princess - I know you're not keen on dry, but it does seem to work ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> I'd looked at these ages ago & forgotten all about them!
> 
> Have you thought about RC Calm for Princess - I know you're not keen on dry, but it does seem to work ...


She can't eat dry at the moment because her gums are infected and dry food might get stuck in her socket and infect it further but when she is better and off the kitten biscuits I will give it a try . I meant to type 300g not thirty my measuring spoon ( which I use for cooking) goes up to that anyway .


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

megsie84 said:


> I have a electronic digital measuring spoon which measures up to thirty g and minus one gram, so if you wanted to be accurate with the dosage you could use one of those, or jewellers scales. Both of these cost from £10 upwards on amazon and ebay .


 I meant to type 300g and should have wrote below 1g .


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

I have Teemo on Zylkene. Like any human anxiety or antidepressant drug it takes daily use and time to take hold - a couple of weeks at minimum, up to a month.

In Teemo's case my boyfriend swore he saw improvement after a week. I felt there was improvement by 2.5 weeks into use. It was not MIRACLE improvement though, I hasten to add - he was less freaked by the doorbell and most importantly, when we had visitors over he would still hide - to be expected - but the mere fact people had been in the house wasn't making him sick with anxiety for 36-48 hours afterwards. He was recovering from it within about 2. 

We ran out of the pills just after new year and I did not order more straight away. I noticed that within a week he was back to being more agitated and flighty, and was yowling at night from insecurity when we were in bed. I reordered and after another week back on the Zylkene, he settled back down. I feel the improvement has gone further to make him less discontent and insecure in general, he doesn't wander around yowling for no reason nearly as often - now if he's meowing, I know he either wants to "chat", get attention or needs something (food/toys). He's easier entertained by more placid activities too, like watching the birds from the window.

My only problem at this point is not knowing when we can take him off it (if ever?).


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I put The Princess back on Zylkene at the end of November and the change in her has been very, very good!! 

I started to see a difference within a week and she is still improving really well. Feeling more relaxed and more confident.

I get the 450g from Animed (still the cheapest I have found @ 99p per capsule and free delivery) and split this over four evening meals where I know she eats it all up so gets the full dose. This means she is getting approx 110g per day. More than suggested but it is definitely working so I ain't changing it!!! 

I will keep her on this until I think she has plateaued and then look at slowly reducing it. 

Whilst 75g is the recommended dose, the natural properties mean a larger dose can be given without worry. (Within reason of course!!!!)

Some members I know have found that a larger dose helped to produce better results where the 75g wasn't really making any impact.

I hope that helps.

Now where's me piccies payment?????


----------

